

FactoryPal: New Scala framework for creating objects as test data - mgonto
http://www.blogeek.com.ar/2012/12/19/factorypal-new-scala-framework-for-creating-objects-as-test-data-say-no-to-fixtures-and-mocks/

======
mgonto
Hey, if you could give me your opinions about it, I'd appreciate it!

Thanks!

------
mgonto
I hope you like it :)

